# How Far Along When You Delivered??



## alloyd519

How many weeks were your when you had your multiples?? I was just wondering since I know they say a typical twin pregnancy is 38 weeks but then I also read that many women deliver between 34 and 36 weeks?? Also, if yours were born early, did they need to have any special care?? :shrug:


----------



## lotuspixie

My girls were born at 35 weeks and 4 days Skye was in special care for 2 days as she had jaundice but Ellie was fine


----------



## Helen

Mine were delivered by planned c-section at 36+6. It was supposed to be 36+3 but there were no neo-natal beds available in Yorkshire :shock: at the time! 

I think my consultant deliberately delivered them before 37 weeks (my nagging my have helped!) so that we would get better care. We were in what was called the Transitional Ward. It wasn't special care, but it wasn't the usual ward. The wards were smaller there was a greater ratio of MWs to patients and I had lots of assistance with the babies with things like feeding, bathing, nappies etc and for me getting around after the c-section. 

Neither of them needed any particular care, although Tom had milk by cup feeds on a few occasions as he was struggling to take to breast feeding and his blood sugars dropped a little.


----------



## alloyd519

Helen, the trasitional ward sounds nice, the hospital i'm having mine at has your babies room in with you so i'm worried about not getting any sleep while i'm there! It's reasurring reading that you guys delivered around 35 and 36 weeks and didn't need any special care, I think that's the biggest concern for me is having them have to stay in the hospital after I get discharged since the hospital isn't very close to where we live


----------



## Helen

It was really good though it's usual over here to have the babies with you all the time - as I did. I don't think I could bear to be parted from them, it was hard enough when they took them away for tests and bits and bobs. You will get rest in hospital they sleep so much at first, you've just got to do the same. The only thing that interupted my sleep was the strip lighting in the ward that was on all night :shock: and the woman opposite who had really jangly braclets on! The 5 babies on the ward were no hassle!


----------



## darkheaven

mine were born at 38 weeks by c section as my son was breech stubborn ikkle sod that he is lol


----------



## pinkpill

Mine were born at 34 + 4 by vaginal delivery 28 minutes apart and the second one out (angelina) was breech and had to be pulled out by the doctor who had hold of her foot!! 

They were in Special Care for 2 weeks, they didnt need incubators but and they were good weights of 5lb2oz and 4lb9oz but neither were too good at feeding and so had to be fed through a tube for a little while and Heather had to have antibiotics because her water broke 24 hour before delivery.

Other than that they were fine and have been very healthy ever since


----------



## snowgirl

Very interesting thread ladies! I am thinking about this a lot too.


----------



## karenshaz

Had mine by c-section at 30+4 due to pre-eclampsia/ twin-to-twin. Special care for 6weeks (big one) and 8weeks (little one).


----------



## Mummy2Many

My oldest girls were born at 38 weeks, both perfect! My 13 month old b/g twins were born at 29 weeks, and needed to be in special care for just under 4 weeks before they were fine to come home. I have a history of premature birth though so there was no reason, and not multiple-related, why they came early. But they're fine now :)


----------



## lammy456

mine were born at 34+3 by c section SROM 4 days before and laboured 4 days, they needed special care for 9 days as jack and lilly had jaundice and lilly had a little problem breathing for first 5 mins and they had problems sucking x


----------



## lammy456

oh and jack weighed 5lb and lilly was 4lb 5oz


----------



## lyndseyb2909

I had my twins at 36 weeks and 6 days. I couldn't wait for them to come out


----------



## snowgirl

lyndseyb2909 said:


> I had my twins at 36 weeks and 6 days. I couldn't wait for them to come out

I'm 28 weeks and to be honest, although I don't want them to come early & have problems, I can't wait for them to be born, just because I feel like I'm so cramped inside already!


----------



## bonit

My girls were born at 35 weeks adn 2 days. I went into natural labour and had to have an emergency c-section at 1 in the morning...


----------



## alloyd519

Thanks for all of you that keep posting, i'm sure other expecting twin mommys would want to know this too. Well turns out my girls were born at 33+1, had a c-section. Kailyn has to stay in the NICU for 9 days to learn to suck for feeding, Kyleigh had to stay in for 3 weeks for oxygen and to learn to suck too. They'll be one next month already, where does the time go!!


----------



## snowgirl

alloyd519 - thanks for updating this! What sizes were Kailyn & Kyleigh at birth then? Adorable pic by the way :cloud9:


----------



## alloyd519

Well they were 33 weekers, but they were both about 3 lbs. 8 oz., they were pretty healthy thought for being early, at first they both needed oxygen (Kailyn for a day, Kyleigh for about a week or so), and they had some problems learning to suck because they were put on feeding tubes after the delivery, that's pretty much the main reason they were still in the NICU. Are you having two girls/boys, or one of each?


----------



## snowgirl

We haven't found out what the flavours are, although I am dieing to know - luckily won't be long now :happydance:

I'm glad yours are doing well, it's great that prems get excellent care and very reassuring especially when you are told so often that twins can come very early! I am having to have extra scans because one of mine is very small for gestation - so depending on the next few scans I have been warned I may have to deliver early. Small baby is approx 2.4lbs at the moment but they'd prefer to see him/her about 3.4lbs already which is what the other baby is!


----------



## alloyd519

That weight isn't too bad for twins at 30 weeks. I know everywhere you go youre reminded that twins can come early! Do they have twin-to-twin transfusion ( I think that's what it's called? ) So what sexes are you hoping for?


----------



## snowgirl

No it's not twin to twin transfusion - can only happen with twins sharing a placenta. They just say that the smaller twin is not quite growing as fast as it should be and they don't know why but could be just genetics. I'd like one of each ideally as we don't think we'd ever be able to afford to have anymore IVF. 

I've now reached the stage where my ankles are swelling, so looks like I'll have to really take it easy from now on ;)


----------



## alloyd519

Lol that's a good reason to be lazy! When's your next scan? And when will you know the sexes?


----------



## snowgirl

Next scan to check the growth is on the 15th Jan. Then they want to scan every two weeks until delivery date. The sexes will be a complete surprise when they are born :winkwink: Shopping for them has been hard as there are so many gorgeous girl outfits and I so wanted to buy them!! :rofl:


----------



## alloyd519

Aw that's fun! I really wanna keep it a surprise until they're born with our next one, it jsut gives you one more thing to look forward to, I don't know if DH will be able to wait though!


----------



## snowgirl

alloyd519 said:


> Aw that's fun! I really wanna keep it a surprise until they're born with our next one, it jsut gives you one more thing to look forward to, I don't know if DH will be able to wait though!

it's the other way around with us! I'd have found out if my DP hadn't felt so strongly about it being a suprise ;) But as you say it does give you one morre thing to look forward to :)


----------



## alloyd519

Aw that's so exciting, when I was pregnant towards the end I was so ready to just deliver, but now I really miss being prego! Especially being on here!! Dh said 2 years, I said now! But I obviously can't get pregnant on my own!!


----------

